# I found these in with my crickets that I just got. Does anyone know what they are?



## OliviaLee53 (11 mo ago)

I was emptying crickets that I just got today as it’s feeding today and I noticed I was out. As I took the egg cartons out I noticed these were caterpillar/lavae type bugs in with the crickets and after having my frogs 2 years have never encounted anything like it. Does anyone know what they are and if the are dangerous to my frogs. Feeding is to night so would preferably like an answer quick. Here are the photos


----------



## amfrogs (Jul 14, 2020)

Dermestidae larvae used to eat the dead crickets to reduce smell. Not sure about feeding them, hopefully someone else can advise


----------



## OliviaLee53 (11 mo ago)

amfrogs said:


> Dermestidae larvae used to eat the dead crickets to reduce smell. Not sure about feeding them, hopefully someone else can advise





amfrogs said:


> Dermestidae larvae used to eat the dead crickets to reduce smell. Not sure about feeding them, hopefully someone else can advise


Ok thank you so much! I will research it to find out more.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Some people keep them in cricket cultures to clean up dead crickets, I've thought about using them before but they chew though insect boxes like you wouldn't believe. Iconic that entomology's worst nightmare is a insect.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Some herps will eat them, others won't. I used to run them in my roach and mealworm cultures, but I personally get better results in cxs without them. About a quarter of my geckos would eat them, others just ignored them. Perfectly safe for feeding.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

My frogs (not darts...) eat them with no issue, pretty common in most cultures etc.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Harmless. My frogs commit murder on them.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jan 13, 2018)

Great for cleaning bones


----------



## Dr. Manhattan (Oct 28, 2016)

If you keep freshwater fish they'll eat them.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Evil hellspawn


----------

